# January's Photo Challenge



## AE35Unit (Jan 2, 2010)

Hmmm, well I initially thought of concentrating on something relating to the cold  weather of January but as this place  is a world wide phenomenonemnonemnon with members from all over the err world that didnt seem right!
So instead I'm gonna go for (drum roll....)

Patterns from Nature

This could encompass something from the patterns in a mackerel sky to the pattern on the side of a mackerel at the fishmongers! Or maybe the fine pattern on the bark of a tree or the pattern on your (fake)leopard print undies, ahem.
Basically its patterns that you find around you, either natural in themselves or inspired by natural forms.


Anyway, the usual rules apply:

- Only two photos per person
- Please don't use photos that you're already posted around the site
- Voting usually starts around the 27th
- Anyone can vote, even those that didn't enter a photo.  ​


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 2, 2010)

That's quite a broad ranging one you've picked, so it's sure to bring in some interesting entries.

I may even have a go, seeing I've started that Melbourne...A Year In The Life Of thread. This photography thing can be quite engrossing.....


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll start the ball rolling with my _patterns of the moon_


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 3, 2010)

And here's my second entry _patterns of ice_


----------



## BookStop (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow - those are very pretty Foxbat.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 4, 2010)

In the land of mists II by ~SorrowBlade on deviantART

I'll go with this one.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice Cyber- I just commented and added to favorites on dArt. Are you still active there?


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 4, 2010)

I am, but rarely. It goes with the territory of having a dead camera at the moment. When I'll buy a new one I'll probably start being more alive in the comments rather than simply answering from time to time. Sorry about that...


----------



## Lioness (Jan 4, 2010)

Ooh! I so have one I can use for this! I just realised.

A macro of a spiderweb. Certainly a familar pattern in nature (especially the nature of our garden shed)


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 4, 2010)

Interesting how many are interpreting the theme in an abstract way again-chaos rather than patterns.
I was thinking something more along the lines of this:





Its a close up of one of my Aloes


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 4, 2010)

I actually chose a pattern, formed by the trees, separated in layers by the mist. Didn't really think of it as abstract honestly. 

Very nice shots, both for AE35 and for Lioness.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 4, 2010)

CyBeR said:


> I actually chose a pattern, formed by the trees, separated in layers by the mist. Didn't really think of it as abstract honestly.


 
Yes and a nice pattern it makes too!


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

Stumbled across this section of the Chrons only the other day, and have been blown away by some of the photos, and also inspired to have a go, despite only have a bog-standard digi camera (can't do anything like some of the special effects that I've seen here!)

However, being a complete newbie to this, where/what is the best place/method to save photos or to add them to this link?

Can't promise to get anything up soon, but you have inspired me to look at the world in a different way and that can only be a good thing!


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 5, 2010)

StormFeather said:


> Hi,
> 
> However, being a complete newbie to this, where/what is the best place/method to save photos or to add them to this link?


Well I use photobucket.com for my photo hosting. It's free and can be set to resize your pics to the defaault 800x600 for net purposes and also provides you with the links for inserting direct into these forums.


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 5, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> Well I use photobucket.com for my photo hosting. It's free and can be set to resize your pics to the defaault 800x600 for net purposes and also provides you with the links for inserting direct into these forums.


 
Thank you!  I'll have a look and give it a go when I have something decent to post.


----------



## Talysia (Jan 5, 2010)

Good theme, and congratulations on winning the last contest. After running out of time with the last one and not posting a pic, I thought I'd enter something early in the month this time, so here it is:






Loving the entries so far!


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 6, 2010)

^ Birdy Tracks!!!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 6, 2010)

StormFeather said:


> Thank you!  I'll have a look and give it a go when I have something decent to post.


That's what I'm using, you can store 1,000 of pics for free.

This isn't going to be easy to pick a winner I have a feeling...


----------



## UltraCulture (Jan 7, 2010)

Is there anyway to retrieve a picture from flickr as i have a pic there that will fit the bill, just don't seem able to grab it.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 7, 2010)

UltraCulture said:


> Is there anyway to retrieve a picture from flickr as i have a pic there that will fit the bill, just don't seem able to grab it.


I'm not sure-I dont use flickr cos half the time i cant view the images from my phone and on the computer theyre difficult to grab-a bit like Webshots! I just use photobucket-it couldnt be handier! 
You could right click>save the pic then upload it here as long as its <=100K


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 7, 2010)

UltraCulture said:


> Is there anyway to retrieve a picture from flickr as i have a pic there that will fit the bill, just don't seem able to grab it.


 
When you view the picture in flickr click on the 'view all sizes icon above it' (I usually select 'large'). Then, below the picture, you should see the url for it. Highlight this, right click and copy. The come here and click on reply and go to insert picture icon. Get rid of whatever is sitting in the address bar and paste in your photo adress (return). Now you should see your picture in your reply box.

If I'm teaching my granny how to suck eggs, my profuse apologies


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 7, 2010)

I used to be on Photobucket, but then OR mentioned something about problems over ownership of the photos you put on the site, so I moved over to Flickr.

With flickr, when viewing a single photo, click on "all sizes" that appears above it, then you'll see that there are "available sizes" across the top (I usually go for medium to post to here) and then you'll see that at the bottom there's the option to Grab the URL.

Damn! Foxbat was that bit faster.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 7, 2010)

oops!

Sorry


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 7, 2010)

HoopyFrood said:


> I used to be on Photobucket, but then OR mentioned something about problems over ownership of the photos you put on the site, so I moved over to Flickr.


Strange! When i'm on photobucket I own my photos-no-one else is allowed to take ownership of another's work. Stealing does happen on deviant art from time to time, but its easily dealt with.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 7, 2010)

Haha, no no, well done, it's not often I get beaten at posting 

Here's the thread OR posted: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/48802-photobucket-not-so-good-for-photographers-or-artists.html


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 7, 2010)

oops, moving my reply to that other thread, to keep this one on topic
(can we not delete our posts?)


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 7, 2010)

I only have a few pis to date there, so I may move to flickr too.


----------



## UltraCulture (Jan 7, 2010)

Cheers guys,on closer inspection the photo isn't focused that well at all, still in it goes.







A Frangipani I've been nurturing for nay on 7 yrs without a single flower to show for my efforts.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice one Ultra-and I can see it both on the PC and my phone! Has flickr changed the way it works recently?


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok, so this is a first attempt - not sure if it really fits the challenge, but I loved the pattern of snow on the branches so thought it might be ok?







And thanks for all the advice as to where to put the photos to load here.  Have gone with Flickr, and just had a great time playing around with the edit functions


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice shots so far everyone. 

StormFeather, I would say your shot fits the bill perfectly


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 9, 2010)

Clouds in a Sunset for some warmth to counteract the chilly weather









And Thank you FB - hope this one fits the bill too


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow gorgeous sky there!


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 9, 2010)

But not sure if it fits 'patterns' - however, it was a stunning sky and I took over 30 pics of this sunset. am glad to finally share them!


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 9, 2010)

StormFeather said:


> But not sure if it fits 'patterns' - however, it was a stunning sky and I took over 30 pics of this sunset. am glad to finally share them!


Well, I did mention skies in my original posting so yea!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 9, 2010)

I still can't "pic" an obvious winner yet....still plenty of time I guess.


----------



## Talysia (Jan 9, 2010)

I love the colours in your sky pic, Stormfeather, and the leaf is lovely, Ultraculture. This really is going to be difficult to pick a winner.

Here's my second entry:






It's not as sharp as I'd have liked it to be, but the general idea is there.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 10, 2010)

I know it's a little cliche and has already been done this month, but this was the first thing I thought. Only today had the opportunity to shoot it...






Will try and get more creative with a second shot, if I get a chance.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, some really nice entries so far.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 11, 2010)

It looks like Snoopy is transfixed by my shot!


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll get in with a second entry as well. I miss autumn now that winter's gone into that passive aggressive mood of hers when it's not snowing, it's not even cold enough to wear a sweater but not warm enough to wear just a jacket so it's pretty schizo outside, there's muck everywhere and...I'll stop here. 

Autumn's way by ~SorrowBlade on deviantART

My second entry. No reason to hold on to it until autumn. By luck I'll have a new camera by then.


----------



## BookStop (Jan 12, 2010)

Cripes, that's gorgeous, CyBeR!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 12, 2010)

Culhwch said:


> It looks like Snoopy is transfixed by my shot!


 
It does, doesn't it?  Well, it is a nice shot.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 14, 2010)

A close up of a huge shell we found


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 14, 2010)

So many great shots, loving the shells, and the leaves, but especially love the birdy tracks! I agree with Gollum, going to be tough to choose a winner


----------



## Erin99 (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Overread (Jan 21, 2010)

Wait Loopycat does macro now??? Gah I have so far to catch up!!

And neat butterfly shot  Lovely critter!

And I actually have something for this thread - 





and thats its fullsize - a crop from a larger insect shot and one of the better eyes I have caught of a buttefly close up (most of the time their large eyes tend to lose focus over the middle areas if one is not carefull).





bigger : http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3344/3488811740_516dde6df3_o.jpg
didn't quite get the best angle, but I at least got the spot in focus


----------



## BookStop (Jan 23, 2010)

I went an tried to find a good pattern today, but didn't find anything near as neat as this moss from my trip to Scotland last summer. Looks like coral to me.


----------



## UltraCulture (Jan 26, 2010)

Just time to squeeze entry no.2 in

Some rippled reflections.


----------



## Talysia (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh, these are really good - it really is going to be difficult this month.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 26, 2010)

Just letting everyone know I will be posting up the voting sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Wybren (Jan 27, 2010)

Wasnt able to get out much this month so have only this to enter, the patterns on a rose


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 27, 2010)

My entry this month...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 27, 2010)

And now its time for you to cast your votes. I am trying something new this month with the voting, so _let me know what you think_. I have hidden the results, so you will not be able to see the results after you cast your vote. They will now be available when the poll closes. I thought this would give a little mystery to the final tally. Of course, you can still get a general feel for who people are voting for by their comments here.

The rules for the voting are as follows:


****Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge****​ 

**Please do not vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on Sunday 1/31 (Arizona time)**​ 

The winner will decide the challenge theme for February! 



* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
*Get Voting!*​


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 27, 2010)

Brilliant Lady, that gets my vote!
Why is the poll set to private:
*Results for this poll have been set to private.*


----------



## Talysia (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow - this was a really tough one to judge.  I have a lot of favourites this month - I loved Cul's leaf, Foxbat's ice, and StormFeather's lovely sky - but they were all really good.  My vote goes to UltraCulture, though, for the lovely reflection photo.

Well done everyone!  Great contest!


----------



## BookStop (Jan 28, 2010)

I voted for Leisha's snail, which not only has a great pattern, but it's rather cute too.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 28, 2010)

So difficult to choose a picture this month. Finally went with Lady's but there were many other close contenders for my vote. 

Great pics everyone


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 28, 2010)

All very good pics but I went for Talysia's birdy tracks...


----------



## Lioness (Jan 29, 2010)

I like Cul's leaf. It's pretty


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 29, 2010)

Why, thank you! Yay, a vote!

Tough this month - I've got it down to Tal's tracks, OR's insects, and Lady's cactus.... Hmmm. Lady by a whisker.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 29, 2010)

I went with Tal's Tracks myself...something oddly alien about them.


----------



## StormFeather (Jan 29, 2010)

This is an extremely tough choice - managed to narrow it down to 5 shots, and then had to go with the one that just stuck in my mind. My top 5 were:

Tal's birdy tracks
Tal's ammonite shell
Leisha's snail
Overeads close-up of a butterfly wing
Lady's close-up of a cactcus

I love the others too *peers round to ensure she's being diplomatic* but those 5 really stayed in my mind.

I've voted, but it's a really tough call


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 30, 2010)

Why must you all make it so hard for me to choose?


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 30, 2010)

Just go with Tal's Bird Tracks, you know you want to!...

It has proven a tough choice this month though...


----------



## UltraCulture (Jan 31, 2010)

Cul got my vote by doin a better job than me..


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 31, 2010)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, UC!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jan 31, 2010)

I was torn between Cul's leaf, and Leisha's snail. After some deliberation......Cul's leaf won out.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Feb 1, 2010)

And we have a winner....

_*Leisha!!!*_​ 

Congratulations Leisha! Whenever you've come up with our next challenge, go ahead and get us started for February!​ 
Here are the voting results:​


----------



## Talysia (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done, Leisha! Some lovely photos there, and well done to everyone else - it was a really great contest!

Also, thanks for the vote, Gollum!


----------



## UltraCulture (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done to Leisha.


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 1, 2010)

Conmgrats Leisha!, now lets see what you got planned for us!


----------



## Erin99 (Feb 1, 2010)

Blimey...  Whoa! I thought for sure my images weren't as good as others, but I wanted to put them in anyway (and hoped people didn't find my snail too repulsive).

Thank you! And congrats to everyone else. Personally I voted for AE's spiral shell, not least because it reminded me of caramel and whipped cream.  



Well, I've wracked my brains and thought of a new challenge. I shall post it up without delay!


----------



## StormFeather (Feb 1, 2010)

Brilliant result!! I voted for Leisha, as it's the most attractive I've seen a snail


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 2, 2010)

Talysia said:


> Also, thanks for the vote, Gollum!


No problem. My cunning plan to install you as the Queen of The Still Image shall not be thwarted so easily....

Well done to Leisha though and next month's theme does appear intriguing.


----------

